

Maya – a DSL for math and numerical work - divs1210
http://pizzaforthought.blogspot.com/2015/01/maya-dsl-for-math-and-numerical-work.html

======
Sir_Substance
You named your DSL the same thing as an industry standard animation tool known
and used the world over.

Do you want to be completely ungooglable?

~~~
divs1210
I just thought 'maya' would be the perfect name for something that is
temporary and largely illusory. And a search for `maya dsl` gives appropriate
results, so it's fine by me.

------
bayesianhorse
Sorry, but in this particular case I think even javascript would be more
readable than this particular DSL in this particular example.

~~~
skrebbel
How is this a useful comment? This is for Clojure. You truly suggest people
load a JS engine every time they use math in Clojure? Why JS and not Java
then?

------
lambdadmitry
Looks like graph [1] can be helpful here, too.

[1]: [http://blog.getprismatic.com/prismatics-graph-at-strange-
loo...](http://blog.getprismatic.com/prismatics-graph-at-strange-loop/)

